# Solved: How to change font size in Windows live mail



## garybeafl (Apr 2, 2002)

I am using windows live mail and whenever I want to type a new message the font size is set at 10. I would like to change it to 12. How can I do that? I want the size to stay at 12.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

There is a tool bar just above the message box.
Right in the middle is a small icon with a number.
That is the font size selector.


----------



## garybeafl (Apr 2, 2002)

I want to change it from 10 to 12 *permanently*. Thank you for your responce, I get tired of changeing it every time I want to write something. Thanks again....Gary


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

OK,go to tools/options and click the compose tab.
Click the font settings button next to mail.
Select the font and size you want to use.
Clich OK.
The click apply and OK on the first window.


----------



## garybeafl (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry to report that there is no tools. Here is what there is
New,Reply,Reply All,Add To.Delete,Junk,Sync.
That is all there is. This is Windows Live Mail we are talking about here.


----------



## garybeafl (Apr 2, 2002)

From another forum.
clwodarski, as what my colleagues has mentioned in the previous post in this forum. We regret to inform you that the feature you've described is currently unavailable. However, we've already submitted this feature request to our Product Development Team for future release of Windows Live Hotmail as we see the usefulness of this capability.
Windows Live Dave V 

In other words "it can't be done"
Thanks for the replys anyway.......................Gary


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am using the 2008 version of the windows live mail application
and it does have the standard menu.
In any case,look to the right of you tool bar.
There should be a small drop down icon.
Click it and click show all menus.
You can also click options to get to the options I mentioned above.


----------



## garybeafl (Apr 2, 2002)

I am also using the 2008 version (I think, I really can't remember).
To the right of the tool bar is a small arrow pointing down. When I click on it I get the following options.
G mail
Hotmail
Verizon
All e mail 
Everything.
It does not have the standard tool bar at the top that has things like tools.

Windows live mail has a forum and there I found out that you cannot permanetly change the font size from 10 to 12.

Why don't you try to do it and tell me if you can change it *permanetly*.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes,it stays changed.
I don't under stand the differences.
On the right hand side of the mail menu,I have a
paint brush I can click to change interface colors,
a small drop down menu with the options on it,and
next to that a help icon.
Next to that is my username and status as I also
have messenger running in the background.

You might check if there is an update version of
the live mail application.
I know I downloaded the most recent one not too
long ago.

I have.......
Version 2008
build 12.0.1606
Notice this also has the regular toolbar at the top.
http://download.live.com/wlmail

Maybe there is a difference in vista and XP versions.
Are you running vista?
I am running it on XP.
I don't have those links to other webmial accounts.

Is it possible that you are using the windows mail app that 
came with vista and not the live mail app?


----------



## garybeafl (Apr 2, 2002)

I dont have the regular tool bar at the top so I know I am running a different version than you. I will try and download a newer version. Thanks for the help........Gary

EDIT.......I am running XP Home SP3


----------

